# *[Google UPDATE] [Q] [Play Store] Error 403, unique problem



## paradoxiumwind (Nov 29, 2013)

*Google says this issue is this: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885
And there's pretty much nothing we or they can do but watch that page for updates.*

My error 403 issue isn't like others that I have found from searching, allow me to explain...

I had two accounts on my device. One of the accounts had paid apps.

I have since abandoned that account, and installed numerous new ROMs on my phone, using only the other account as my now primary account

Now, the second account seems to think it has access to the paid apps that the other account purchased.

This means I can not download them, because it throws error 403 at me. Instead of showing "Purchase" as it should, it shows "Install".

This is even visible when I access the Play Store website from my computer, using only the second account.

See here:











And please, do not suggest clearing my play store cache and all that crap, I have tried everything including going back to the stock firmware. The issue exists with my account on Googles end, but I have been back and forth emailing them for 3 weeks now, and it is like talking to a brick wall.

In short, what the frack can I do about this?
Please, if anyone has any real ideas or solutions to this I would be eternally greatful. I really don't want to have to make a whole new google account.


----------



## SuperSmashedBro (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the exact same problem... I also have 2 accounts and one has paid apps. I can't seem to download the paid apps but I could download anything else


----------



## Smart app Studio (Dec 1, 2013)

Maybe try to clear data of play app in system settings ->apps.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 4, 2013)

Smart app Studio said:


> Maybe try to clear data of play app in system settings ->apps.

Click to collapse



Funny. But still can't get google to sort this. Anyone???


----------



## jomansch (Dec 6, 2013)

SuperSmashedBro said:


> I have the exact same problem... I also have 2 accounts and one has paid apps. I can't seem to download the paid apps but I could download anything else

Click to collapse





paradoxiumwind said:


> Funny. But still can't get google to sort this. Anyone???

Click to collapse



i have the same problem...two accounts, one with paid apps, cannot update the paid ones...
found this "solution": push the updates to the phone using the google-account of your computer (google - play - apps - myapps...)
only thing i found up to now that works...


----------



## Rei Zazie (Dec 7, 2013)

Firstly, some problem for this can be done by checking Google Talk is already signed in or not.. ( I have tried)



> Make sure your device is logged into Google Talk by following these steps:
> 
> 1.    Go to your device's app launcher, and press the Talk app.
> 2.    If you’re already signed into Talk, press Menu, and then touch Sign out.
> 3.    Launch Talk again to sign in.

Click to collapse



Secondly, If the error still occurred, here's a brief explanation directly from Play Store:



> > Getting an error message on my device when downloading
> >
> > There are a few reasons you may be getting a download error for only one app (or for a few select apps):
> >
> > ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Finally, if the error still occurred after those two steps, directly contact Play Store Help via Mail conversation, it can be a long talk since they also 'super busy', you may be replied by google for several hours or even days. But they definitely helpful (My own Experience). :highfive:

*IMPORTANT!
Note that you haven't made any change directly to your Market app in your system, because basically it disturb other gapps and may give you frustrating errors ( again, my own experience ) *


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 9, 2013)

Rei Zazie said:


> Firstly, some problem for this can be done by checking Google Talk is already signed in or not.. ( I have tried)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm getting the error on the play store website on my computer - as I said, it thinks my account has purchased these apps when it has not - I only have the option to Install them, and when I try, it gives the error in the screenshots in my first post.

I've had to change from some paid apps like titanium backup pro to the ROM Toolbox as an alternative, but I really need Swiftkey fixed. 

I'm still talking to google via email.


----------



## Sandcrab (Dec 9, 2013)

*Same issue here*

I've got the exact same issue on my account also.  Google Play support is being no help at all.  I've had a ticket open with them for 3 weeks now with 2 emails sent that whole time.  I sent them a logcat today to see if they can figure out what is going on.  If you get anywhere please post here so we can get this sorted out.  It's blocked some of my "must-have" apps so I'm pretty upset about this.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




Sandcrab said:


> I've got the exact same issue on my account also.  Google Play support is being no help at all.  I've had a ticket open with them for 3 weeks now with 2 emails sent that whole time.  I sent them a logcat today to see if they can figure out what is going on.  If you get anywhere please post here so we can get this sorted out.  It's blocked some of my "must-have" apps so I'm pretty upset about this.

Click to collapse



So here's what I found out today after loading a new rom and playing around.  I have been adding both of my google accounts when I first setup the new phone.  When I do this, I get the 403 error on certain apps.  What I ended up doing is clearing all accounts off the phone.  Then loaded my original gmail account only.  This is the account I originally bought all these apps from.  I went ahead and turned off all sync options but I don't think this matters.  With only that account setup on the phone, I was able to download and install all the apps.  I then loaded my new account and synced everything fine.


----------



## ricey1986 (Dec 24, 2013)

paradoxiumwind said:


> I'm getting the error on the play store website on my computer - as I said, it thinks my account has purchased these apps when it has not - I only have the option to Install them, and when I try, it gives the error in the screenshots in my first post.
> 
> I've had to change from some paid apps like titanium backup pro to the ROM Toolbox as an alternative, but I really need Swiftkey fixed.
> 
> I'm still talking to google via email.

Click to collapse



Did you ever get this sorted?? I am getting this error with Tasker and cant download it, Google Play website is saying it is installed, but it is not.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 24, 2013)

ricey1986 said:


> Did you ever get this sorted?? I am getting this error with Tasker and cant download it, Google Play website is saying it is installed, but it is not.

Click to collapse



Nope. The google support person I have been back and forth with this problem for weeks finally told me they would get back to me and have yet to do so. I think I'll send them another reply and ask what is happening with my issue.

It simply seems that they refuse to admit that the bug exists with my actual account and has nothing to do with my phone or anything. The fact that the bug exists on their play store website, accesssed from my computer, should be evidence enough (I even sent the requested screenshots).

So annoying. I can't update swiftkey or any other paid apps because of this.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 25, 2013)

Update:
I emailed again and asked for a progress report on my issue, and was told that it is a known issue and this is it: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885

And there is nothing they can do, and that I should just keep an eye on that page for updates...



> Hi Sunwind,
> Your case is still currently under review by the Tier 3 team. I'm not sure how much longer it will be, and I do appreciate your patience thus far.
> In the meantime, have you currently tried downloading Swiftkeys application from the Webstore, rather than from your device? You can ititiate the app to install on your device from your computer by signing into play.google.com with your account, navigating to my apps and initiating it to download that way.
> I know it won't currently fix the error 403 code, but it might be a temporary work around it.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sandcrab (Dec 26, 2013)

paradoxiumwind said:


> Update:
> I emailed again and asked for a progress report on my issue, and was told that it is a known issue and this is it: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885
> 
> And there is nothing they can do, and that I should just keep an eye on that page for updates...

Click to collapse



Guys, here's what I have found out and seems to have fixed this issue for me.  When you open the Play Store on your phone it automagically logs you into your google account.  What I didn't know is that you can switch logins to your other google account from within the app.

From the main Play Store screen, touch the Play Store menu button at the top left.  This is where it says Play Store with an icon and three lines to the left of it.  In the menu that pops up, it will show your username (email address) at the top.  To the right of your username is a divider line with a small down arrow to the right.

If you click that down arrow it will show you your different accounts set up and you are able to select your other accounts.

What I did was change my account to my old one, and then I was able to download the apps fine.  This has worked for every app that I was getting the 403 error on.  Try to change accounts there and see if that doesn't fix your issue also.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 26, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> Guys, here's what I have found out and seems to have fixed this issue for me.  When you open the Play Store on your phone it automagically logs you into your google account.  What I didn't know is that you can switch logins to your other google account from within the app.
> 
> From the main Play Store screen, touch the Play Store menu button at the top left.  This is where it says Play Store with an icon and three lines to the left of it.  In the menu that pops up, it will show your username (email address) at the top.  To the right of your username is a divider line with a small down arrow to the right.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, of course that 'fixes' it, because you are using the account that has access to the apps. This doesn't fix the problem with another account thinking it has access to paid apps from a previous account, when the previous account is no longer in use/signed in to the phone/etc. This is just a 'work-around' in order to get apps you previously paid for.


----------



## Sandcrab (Dec 26, 2013)

paradoxiumwind said:


> Yes, of course that 'fixes' it, because you are using the account that has access to the apps. This doesn't fix the problem with another account thinking it has access to paid apps from a previous account, when the previous account is no longer in use/signed in to the phone/etc. This is just a 'work-around' in order to get apps you previously paid for.

Click to collapse



Right. This will get the apps you've already purchased installed on your phone.  I though that was the problem you were looking for a solution to.  

I have the same problem with paid apps with my multiple google accounts but that was not my main concern. The problem was when it does not allow me to install apps that I have purchased.  And realistically until google allows you to transfer apps to different accounts, I will have to keep my old account active.  The only other option is to re-buy all my apps on the new account which I am not willing to do.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 27, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> Right. This will get the apps you've already purchased installed on your phone.  I though that was the problem you were looking for a solution to.
> 
> I have the same problem with paid apps with my multiple google accounts but that was not my main concern. The problem was when it does not allow me to install apps that I have purchased.  And realistically until google allows you to transfer apps to different accounts, I will have to keep my old account active.  The only other option is to re-buy all my apps on the new account which I am not willing to do.

Click to collapse



The issue is detailed in full in the first post, and isn't what you thought it was.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just resolved my 403 Error code today,I deleted my Google account then re-added it.


----------



## DelBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

coogrrr94 said:


> I just resolved my 403 Error code today,I deleted my Google account then re-added it.

Click to collapse



Indeed, this helped


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Jan 6, 2014)

DelBoy said:


> Indeed, this helped

Click to collapse



I'm still getting this issue. https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885

I've wiped my phone a few times since last post and still used only the one account, but it still thinks it has access to apps that it doesn't.


----------



## X82X (Jan 12, 2014)

This error has been driving me insane for months and there is no proper fix. 
*Problem:* 
I get an error 403 when downloading purchased apps off the play store.

*Possible Cause:*
I was using account A with my phone for years. I decided to get a new account and slowl migrate my stuff over.
I first added account B to my phone and used it for emails only, keeping account A for play store and youtube.
Eventually, I moved all my stuff over and used account B full time. But I noticed when trying to download purchased items, I would get the error.
It seems to me that account A "bled" over into B. So B thinks it has purchased apps when it was A. 

*Steps to rectify issue:*

I've done the usual, clearing caches, removing/re-adding accounts. I know it's not the phone because I've had 3 different phones since this happened. When I got my HTC One, I added account B out the box and the error still happened.
I've had to contact Google support with my issue. I have also had to jump through their hoops in regards to checking things out, but I said to them, if they want to reset account B so it shows I have bought nothing, I don't mind. At least it would work and I don't mind supporting the devs again. 

Currently it has been 3 months since contacting Google and the last update was on the 1st of Jan was:



> Thanks for writing back and for providing details about the issue you’re having on Google Play. We really appreciate you taking the time to report this - based on the information you sent along, it appears you’re experiencing issue #11112915 from our known issues page, which is characterized by:
> 
> - Errors during the download of paid apps from the Play Store
> - Download issues occurring with paid apps that were never purchased on Play Store or purchased using the Google Account exhibiting issues
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm not going to make a new account for this issue, sorry Google. 

Link to support ticket here.

Also, checking your wallet here, confirms my issue. Doggcatcher, which Play Store says I have purchased, I have not. For me, this isn't a phone issue. Clearing settings will do nothing. The issue is 100% Google, at least for me.

Nothing I can do now but wait for Google to sort it out.


----------



## tangcla (Jan 15, 2014)

Removing the account and re-adding didn't help me; but installing from the desktop Play store helped.
Doubt I'll be able to update from the phone, but hopefully the website will be able to do it.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Nov 29, 2013)

*Google says this issue is this: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885
And there's pretty much nothing we or they can do but watch that page for updates.*

My error 403 issue isn't like others that I have found from searching, allow me to explain...

I had two accounts on my device. One of the accounts had paid apps.

I have since abandoned that account, and installed numerous new ROMs on my phone, using only the other account as my now primary account

Now, the second account seems to think it has access to the paid apps that the other account purchased.

This means I can not download them, because it throws error 403 at me. Instead of showing "Purchase" as it should, it shows "Install".

This is even visible when I access the Play Store website from my computer, using only the second account.

See here:











And please, do not suggest clearing my play store cache and all that crap, I have tried everything including going back to the stock firmware. The issue exists with my account on Googles end, but I have been back and forth emailing them for 3 weeks now, and it is like talking to a brick wall.

In short, what the frack can I do about this?
Please, if anyone has any real ideas or solutions to this I would be eternally greatful. I really don't want to have to make a whole new google account.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Jan 23, 2014)

X82X said:


> Currently it has been 3 months since contacting Google and the last update was on the 1st of Jan was:
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to make a new account for this issue, sorry Google.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Exactly the same boat here. The issue is on googles end entirely, and I have been waiting months before that ticket was even created for them to fix this. I can't update or purchase essential apps like Swiftkey on my active google account. I have to keep a separate nandroid backup with my old account, use that to download updates, and transfer the .apk files over to my phone.


----------



## bkjugg (Jan 29, 2014)

God damn. I thought that I only one who have that problem. Had to wrote to Google Support and they couldn't help me much. Agreed, that's Google problem. It's very irritating.


----------



## grahamswagg (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you use Titanium Backup? I have this same problem and I was thinking about how my newer account could even register a paid app from my old account. What connects the two? Then I realized that I had restored swiftkey (which I purchased with my old account) with titanium backup while logged in to my new account. I suspect that's the cause. But still no fix from Google for me and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Mixy (Jan 30, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I've got the exact same issue. As stated in the previous page I think this is because some info "bled through" from my old account. On Play web page its listed as installed, and in my phone listed as "purchased" none of these are true. I actually had the developer give me a refund to the old account thinking that might help, but unfortunately it did not.

Its actually listed as installed on both my Google accounts.


----------



## bkjugg (Feb 1, 2014)

grahamswagg said:


> Do you use Titanium Backup? I have this same problem and I was thinking about how my newer account could even register a paid app from my old account. What connects the two? Then I realized that I had restored swiftkey (which I purchased with my old account) with titanium backup while logged in to my new account. I suspect that's the cause. But still no fix from Google for me and it's driving me nuts.

Click to collapse



I had been using TB for a long time with apps that weren't really related to the current problem. I didn't have two accounts, only one and it was main. It makes me mad too. Maybe, I had restored that application long time ago and hadn't noticed this thing. Maybe, you're just caught a core of a trouble. Hope Google will try to resolve it ASAP. 

Отправлено с моего GT-N7100 через Tapatalk


----------



## X82X (Feb 2, 2014)

grahamswagg said:


> Do you use Titanium Backup? I have this same problem and I was thinking about how my newer account could even register a paid app from my old account. What connects the two? Then I realized that I had restored swiftkey (which I purchased with my old account) with titanium backup while logged in to my new account. I suspect that's the cause. But still no fix from Google for me and it's driving me nuts.

Click to collapse




Interesting..
This could be true, as I remember restoring my TB files from my old account and restored it on my phone with ONLY my new account added. Maybe this also somehow caused the issue. But if so doesn't it raise a greater concern on how an app like TB managed to "trick" Googles servers like this?

Fortunately for me, I could re-buy Doggcatcher by getting the lite version and doing an in app purchase. The only option we have at the moment is to create brand new accounts and re-buy everything.


----------



## bkjugg (Feb 2, 2014)

X82X said:


> Interesting..
> This could be true, as I remember restoring my TB files from my old account and restored it on my phone with ONLY my new account added. Maybe this also somehow caused the issue. But if so doesn't it raise a greater concern on how an app like TB managed to "trick" Googles servers like this?
> 
> Fortunately for me, I could re-buy Doggcatcher by getting the lite version and doing an in app purchase. The only option we have at the moment is to create brand new accounts and re-buy everything.

Click to collapse



So you can't download all paid apps that you've paid for? I got a trouble only with one application. 


Отправлено с моего GT-N7100 через Tapatalk


----------



## SHADOW-XIII (Feb 4, 2014)

Had this problem and I solved it, here's the steps:
- backup the problem app (app+data) with TB
- ensure account you bought app with is available on the phone (account has to be on the phone for apps to verify with Google that you bought them anyway) 
- go into TB preferences, in the option that you can choose which account to restore it, set the account you bought the problematic app with
- disable "accurate" market check-in's (not sure how important is this step but that's how I did it)
- kill play store process, clear its cache
- restore the app+data that you just backed up
- start play store and go update the app - worked right away for me

ps. I keep sending Google Support a mail around twice a year complaining about not being able to move apps between accounts as I have loads of the apps on the old account I don't use, their last suggestion was hardly useful (no such functionality but I might be able to contact an app developer who could possibly give it to my other account .... yeah, awesome  ) .... it's even more annoying because old account doesn't have G+ so I cannot be part of testing process unless I setup G+ for old account I don't use
I suggest you all (those with old accounts) keep sending request to Google Support that you would like to move apps to new account and maybe someone will do something about it ....


----------



## bkjugg (Feb 4, 2014)

Would it help? I didn't pay for application, but it shows me that it has already been bought. So I get 403.


----------



## -Happy Feet- (Feb 5, 2014)

ricey1986 said:


> Did you ever get this sorted?? I am getting this error with Tasker and cant download it, Google Play website is saying it is installed, but it is not.

Click to collapse



I have the same Error. I have paid some Apps with an old Account. This Account is deleted. With the New Account i can't install these Apps. Playstore say that the App is installed but isnt. Error 403. I have Reset my Phone. Cleared the App from "my Apps" List but error still present. 

Google told my i must buy the Apps.. :laugh::laugh::laugh:



> I would like to express my thanks for your message.
> Since the app is linked to a different Google account, you have to purchase them again for sale.

Click to collapse



LG Lars


----------



## gypsy214 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had this issue when a friend of mine put his email on my phone so I can have an app that he have purchased. And now I dont have his email. although that app I still want says purchased and i was getting error 403. I just purchased the app on another account of mine. And I couldnt download it. Clearing data of play store did the trick and now I can download the app on my other account.


----------



## maxdebesciak (Feb 8, 2014)

Similar problem for me here. Recently I bought a new phone. I've set up my google accounts, downloaded my paid apps from Play Store... so far so good, no problem. 
I didn't download all paid apps, like Angry Birds Star Wars 2 (paid version) because I wanted to restore it from Titanium Backup to keep my game progress. So I restored my backup (app+data). Everything was fine until the update of ABSW2 has come to Play Store. Every time I tried to update it from Play Store app on my phone I ended with (403) error just the second after it tried to start downloading the update.
Today, after reading this thread I decided to try a simple trick. 
Logged in to my Play Store account on my PC, searched for ABSW2. I clicked on "Installed" button (despite the fact I've already installed it on my phone via TB), the confirmation window appeared, I selected my new phone to install it to and accepted. But nothing happened at the moment. After a couple of minutes I looked into my phone and saw a notification, that ABSW2 is being updated. 
Yay, it worked. 
I wonder how it's gonna be with future updates - are they gonna work like always, or will I have to do the trick again. 
Maybe the problem is with different device id (new phone but a backup from old one)?


----------



## X82X (Feb 8, 2014)

maxdebesciak said:


> Today, after reading this thread I decided to try a simple trick.
> Logged in to my Play Store account on my PC, searched for ABSW2. I clicked on "Installed" button (despite the fact I've already installed it on my phone via TB), the confirmation window appeared, I selected my new phone to install it to and accepted. But nothing happened at the moment. After a couple of minutes I looked into my phone and saw a notification, that ABSW2 is being updated.
> Yay, it worked

Click to collapse



When I try that trick, all I get is 





> An unexpected error has occurred. Please try again later.

Click to collapse



.
Is there a page/petition or something we can post to en mass to get Google to wake up? A lot of us here are experiencing the final stages of the problem where the solution is with Google and Google alone.


----------



## grusta (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to this thread, I was finaly able to resolve our problem, this f** 403 error. It just happened, it needs to be checked again.

1- Log in in Play Store app with the account used for purchased apps
2- kill the Play Store app in 'recents apps'.
3- log in in Hangouts, on the same account used before.
4- log *out* in Hangouts

5- On your computer, on Play Store, click on the app you want to install, with the same account used before. Install the app again.
6- On your phone, *log in* in Hangouts, 
-> Launch Play Store. 

On my phone, Beautiful Widgets and Light Flow were downloaded, solving a 5 months problem. Without clearing cache or deleting account. Hope it helped.


----------



## -Happy Feet- (Feb 11, 2014)

grusta said:


> Thanks to this thread, I was finaly able to resolve our problem, this f** 403 error. It just happened, it needs to be checked again.
> 
> 1- Log in in Play Store app with the account used for purchased apps
> 2- kill the Play Store app in 'recents apps'.
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay.but my old Account there i have purchased Some Apps arrangieren deleted and dont exsist. That is my Problem 
 


Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LoRDByRon83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just great... :crying: Brand new spanking Z1 Compact, coming from a BB Q5, google account inserted and boom: 403 error.

No apps, no updates, it's seems nothing is working in regards of downloads through the Play Store.

Tried several solutions presented and none worked so far. Even downloaded an updated apk of the Play Store but that didn't work either.

And I have only one account, all the apps were used/download in previous Galaxy S2, all apps were free (no paid apps) and not a single one can be downloaded now.


----------



## ady702 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my moto g today and same problem, 403 cannot download apps!

Im not signing into a new account and buying my apps again F that!


----------



## booyak (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys!

My girlfriend got her new Wiko Darkmoon today. Exact same problem. Brand new phone and 403 error (Wifi or 3G, both did not work). Nothing that I have found helped until I tried this:

1. Remove Google Account
2. Get into Apps Settings and Force Stop all of the following apps: Google Play Store, Google Service Framework and Download Manager. After force-stopping each of these apps clear their data.
3. Reboot phone
4. Create new Google Account
5. Open Play Store and it worked!


I hope I could help someone out.

*edit: Forgot to include step 4. And why do you need to wait 5 minutes for editing your post? For a new post, I understand. But just editing?


----------



## k198556 (Feb 11, 2014)

*What worked for me:*



> Download issues occurring on a rooted device or with an account that was previously used on a rooted device.

Click to collapse



If you have a new device and want to link your account, which was previously used on a rooted device, this is what worked for me: 

Factory Reset your new device and when restarting and logging in, DO NOT CHECK THE BACKUP&RESTORE OPTION. This worked for me.


----------



## ady702 (Feb 11, 2014)

booyak said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My girlfriend got her new Wiko Darkmoon today. Exact same problem. Brand new phone and 403 error (Wifi or 3G, both did not work). Nothing that I have found helped until I tried this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did the same but did not create a new account, logged back into my account with my paid apps and started downloading the apps 

Followed method 1:
http://appslova.com/android-fix-app-could-not-be-downloaded-due-to-an-error-403/


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Nov 29, 2013)

*Google says this issue is this: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885
And there's pretty much nothing we or they can do but watch that page for updates.*

My error 403 issue isn't like others that I have found from searching, allow me to explain...

I had two accounts on my device. One of the accounts had paid apps.

I have since abandoned that account, and installed numerous new ROMs on my phone, using only the other account as my now primary account

Now, the second account seems to think it has access to the paid apps that the other account purchased.

This means I can not download them, because it throws error 403 at me. Instead of showing "Purchase" as it should, it shows "Install".

This is even visible when I access the Play Store website from my computer, using only the second account.

See here:











And please, do not suggest clearing my play store cache and all that crap, I have tried everything including going back to the stock firmware. The issue exists with my account on Googles end, but I have been back and forth emailing them for 3 weeks now, and it is like talking to a brick wall.

In short, what the frack can I do about this?
Please, if anyone has any real ideas or solutions to this I would be eternally greatful. I really don't want to have to make a whole new google account.


----------



## oguzhayne (Feb 11, 2014)

I remove my credit card on Google Wallet.And Problem solved


----------



## harithalam (Feb 11, 2014)

*This worked for me*

I recently bought a Z1 and had to return it to the shop today because of faulty speaker function. No problems with apps on that one however...

The new Z1's speaker works but all the apps fail to download just like other recent posters today. I tried force stopping and clearing data and changing settings on Google play online on my computer - none of them worked.

Even though the last phone wasn't rooted, as soon as I unchecked the google backup option after factory reset, the downloads and updates that were already failing started to work again!

It must be some error in Google backup

Oh and just in case, I've deleted the credit card, which I only just installed today - maybe that was the difference and explains why it started playing up today of all days....

Thanks for the advice :laugh:


----------



## -Happy Feet- (Feb 11, 2014)

I have delete my Google account, i delete my Creditcard from Google Wallet cleard Data/Cache from all Play Services but it won't work. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gsmhackerns (Feb 11, 2014)

*resolve easy*

to Settings>Wireless and Network settings>Mobile Networks>Access Point Names.

Now open* whichever access point you use to browse on your phone (the one which is currently selected). In it, if there is a set of number in the PROXY, remove it and click Ok. You will notice that it will be written*after you do it.

NOW, go download apps !!!


----------



## ucel (Feb 11, 2014)

k198556 said:


> If you have a new device and want to link your account, which was previously used on a rooted device, this is what worked for me:
> 
> Factory Reset your new device and when restarting and logging in, DO NOT CHECK THE BACKUP&RESTORE OPTION. This worked for me.

Click to collapse



Didn't work for me . Just today bought new galaxy tab 3 7.0 and cannot do anything. Updates on my HTC One X work without any problems.


----------



## ibrahimnie (Feb 11, 2014)

ady702 said:


> I did the same but did not create a new account, logged back into my account with my paid apps and started downloading the apps
> 
> Followed method 1:
> http://appslova.com/android-fix-app-could-not-be-downloaded-due-to-an-error-403/

Click to collapse



Worked for me


----------



## haker307 (Feb 12, 2014)

Same thing happened to me I just stopped auto syncing and forced stopped Google pay store and play services rebooted the device. 
After that no more errors. 

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LoRDByRon83 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just a quick update, all is working now...

After doing a million things, I just "quitted" fooling around and all of a sudden all was good and running again. Maybe because it's a new phone, the Google Account didn't update properly, don't know, but coincidently it was after midnight it started working, maybe a new day is all it takes...


----------



## Wezi (Feb 12, 2014)

If you're still getting 403 errors, try this:

Remove your google account; Setting --> Accounts --> Google --> Select it --> click on the ellipsis (3 dots in top right corner) --> Remove account

You'll be prompted to create a new account, or go back to settings Account and choose add account.

Sign back into your google account, but this time when you're asked to keep your data backed up with google, UNCHECK that box. The second checkbox regarding receiving emails and communications from google is fine. Finish the set up process.

Open Playstore, download your app 

You can turn the back up feature back on after you've confirmed your playstore is working by going to Settings and Backup (or something like that)

Let me know if this has helped anyone (hit Thanks)


----------



## xdadaddy (Feb 12, 2014)

*it is intentional*



paradoxiumwind said:


> Nope. The google support person I have been back and forth with this problem for weeks finally told me they would get back to me and have yet to do so. I think I'll send them another reply and ask what is happening with my issue.
> 
> It simply seems that they refuse to admit that the bug exists with my actual account and has nothing to do with my phone or anything. The fact that the bug exists on their play store website, accesssed from my computer, should be evidence enough (I even sent the requested screenshots).
> 
> So annoying. I can't update swiftkey or any other paid apps because of this.

Click to collapse



Nope it is intentional. it is about control exertion on their users. they wanna know all your details and be able to track all your other email and identity totally before thry give access . they know thats how they can get you to agree on everything that compromises your privacy and thats the whole point of android,google store, google plus,gmail acc linkage and mandatory and clandestine access (basically blackmailing for gps,location etc.) that android applications force on their users. thats why its the no.1 weapon for the us shadow govt fed cabal.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Feb 12, 2014)

xdadaddy said:


> Nope it is intentional. it is about control exertion on their users. they wanna know all your details and be able to track all your other email and identity totally before thry give access . they know thats how they can get you to agree on everything that compromises your privacy and thats the whole point of android,google store, google plus,gmail acc linkage and mandatory and clandestine access (basically blackmailing for gps,location etc.) that android applications force on their users. thats why its the no.1 weapon for the us shadow govt fed cabal.

Click to collapse



Are you serious?

By the way, still getting this bull**** issue. No update on their ticket they made for me:
https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885


----------



## bkjugg (Feb 13, 2014)

paradoxiumwind said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> By the way, still getting this bull**** issue. No update on their ticket they made for me:
> https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885

Click to collapse



Same. I'm still gettin' that issue.
But I didn't buy an application, but it shows like it was bought. Someone had such problem like me?
The problem is only with ONE application. Other are downloading like a charm.


----------



## -Happy Feet- (Feb 13, 2014)

Wezi said:


> If you're still getting 403 errors, try this:
> 
> Remove your google account; Setting --> Accounts --> Google --> Select it --> click on the ellipsis (3 dots in top right corner) --> Remove account
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't work for me..:'( Google Support don't write back anymore.... They said my phone was rooted but it isn't. 
I see that the phone was listed with Vodafone Branding, but I have already flashed a stock unbranded firmware, without root. Maybe that is the problem. I try it and go back to the Vodafone firmware.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Feb 13, 2014)

-Happy Feet- said:


> Didn't work for me..:'( Google Support don't write back anymore.... They said my phone was rooted but it isn't.
> I see that the phone was listed with Vodafone Branding, but I have already flashed a stock unbranded firmware, without root. Maybe that is the problem. I try it and go back to the Vodafone firmware.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doubtful. The error is on google servers end, we need to wait for them to fix it.


----------



## -Happy Feet- (Feb 13, 2014)

Okay thx

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seasid3 (Feb 15, 2014)

error 403 on my device is solved by CLEAR DATA on GOOGLE PLAY STORE apps and then REMOVED value under PROXY setting and PORT setting in Access Point (make it NOT SET)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unbreakable360 (Feb 20, 2014)

Been having the same problem for the longest, Here's my solution search for the updated apk... Seriously this issue is so frustrating that I now just search for the app and download it about to do it now for my SwiftKey


----------



## Thorrium (Feb 25, 2014)

*403 Downloading Error Solution*

Solution : Get Titanium Backup installed somehow , press "Menu" > "Market Doctor"> "User&System APP"> Check all of them,then press the " V " button on the right top corner . Check the market,it should work. worked for me 5 mins ago. Cheers.:good:


----------



## Zaron DarkStar (Mar 2, 2014)

*My Solution*



paradoxiumwind said:


> I had two accounts on my device. One of the accounts had paid apps.

Click to collapse



This two account thing seems to be the crux of this problem. I also have 2 accounts, a primary with paid apps, and a secondary for alternative purposes and as a backup, but with no paid apps tied to it. I also was getting a 403 unable to download error for the paid apps. I was able to fix the problem and download the apps.

Solution: I went into the phone settings -> accounts, and I temporarily removed my secondary account. The phone complained about not having a backup, but I ignored that and went to the Play Store. I was able to download the apps no problem. I then went back to settings -> accounts and re-added my secondary account.



paradoxiumwind said:


> I have since abandoned that account, and installed numerous new ROMs on my phone, using only the other account as my now primary account
> Now, the second account seems to think it has access to the paid apps that the other account purchased.
> This means I can not download them, because it throws error 403 at me. Instead of showing "Purchase" as it should, it shows "Install".

Click to collapse



I suggest you temporarily re-add that account you abandoned with all your paid apps, and remove all other accounts, then download your apps. From there, try re-adding the account you want to keep and try to maybe sync over the app purchases. If that is not possible you may be stuck with forever using that one account to download those apps you paid for.

I would guess this issue is caused by some sort of cross account conflict or glitch, where the phone sees that you have already paid for an app and wants to let you download it, but then tries to download it with the account that hasn't actually paid for the app, thus the error. The boundaries between accounts in the Play Store really should be more clearly defined.


----------



## luttmann440 (Mar 3, 2014)

was having is problem, all i did was sigh out of my google accounts reboot the phone then sign into the one i with all my paid apps, installed and no issues


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Nov 29, 2013)

*Google says this issue is this: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885
And there's pretty much nothing we or they can do but watch that page for updates.*

My error 403 issue isn't like others that I have found from searching, allow me to explain...

I had two accounts on my device. One of the accounts had paid apps.

I have since abandoned that account, and installed numerous new ROMs on my phone, using only the other account as my now primary account

Now, the second account seems to think it has access to the paid apps that the other account purchased.

This means I can not download them, because it throws error 403 at me. Instead of showing "Purchase" as it should, it shows "Install".

This is even visible when I access the Play Store website from my computer, using only the second account.

See here:











And please, do not suggest clearing my play store cache and all that crap, I have tried everything including going back to the stock firmware. The issue exists with my account on Googles end, but I have been back and forth emailing them for 3 weeks now, and it is like talking to a brick wall.

In short, what the frack can I do about this?
Please, if anyone has any real ideas or solutions to this I would be eternally greatful. I really don't want to have to make a whole new google account.


----------



## metalgearhathaway (Mar 5, 2014)

*Solved if you have a PC!*

I get the 403 issue a lot, there is a really simple way around the update issue! Consider this SOLVED!

Go to the playstore, find the app that you want to update, it will show as installed, but just click it and select your device and your phone will magically start updating!

Easy


----------



## maxdebesciak (Mar 6, 2014)

@metalgearhathaway
Oh rly? Look at post #32 of this thread. Solution discovered long time ago.

Tapatalked


----------



## Mixy (Mar 6, 2014)

People!

Please stop assuming this Error 403 is a single issue. It is not. I think the code is for some sort of "authentication" issue with paid apps. Read OP, that is the issue for this thread. Not Error 403 in general.


----------



## jtshiv (Mar 25, 2014)

I've had this issue for so long and I finally fixed it!

Back story of my 403 issue:

I purchased Pocket Casts on my old email address from middle school (bleh) and wanted it on my new email so I could finally burn the old one in fire. Unfortunately Google Play thought I purchased it (which I hadn't on my new email address). Today I noticed something while I was flashing a new rom. If I clean flashed a new rom and signed into Google and went IMMEDIATELY to the app on the Play Store, it didn't register that I had purchased it. I quickly hit purchase and paid before it could sync fully with Google's purchase history server and it let me buy it! It finally works! 

Previously both the website and all my devices would say the app had been purchased previously and wouldn't let me and no amount of resetting my phone fixed it. Just remember you have like, maybe 30 seconds after you hit the home screen to get in Google Play and find the app. 

Hopefully this works for someone else!





paradoxiumwind said:


> *Google says this issue is this:
> And there's pretty much nothing we or they can do but watch that page for updates.*
> 
> My error 403 issue isn't like others that I have found from searching, allow me to explain...
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## -Happy Feet- (Mar 25, 2014)

jtshiv said:


> I've had this issue for so long and I finally fixed it!
> 
> Back story of my 403 issue:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello I have the same problem, I have buy an App with an old Account. Temporary 2 accounts was   configured at the Smartphone. Then I delete the old emailadress without deleting this App. Now on the new account it shows me installed, but isn't installed at my smartphone. I try to delete all Google Account data, make an factory reset from my smartphone but nothing works. Also your method won't work.  I wrote with Google but they say again and again is an user related problem... 

That's sh**

I don't know what can I do.


----------



## rattu93 (Apr 16, 2014)

I had the same problem but I figured out how to fix. Its because you have your other email selected that is not the one with which you downloaded the apps with I will show you in the pictures on how to change your emails so you can download the apps


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Apr 16, 2014)

rattu93 said:


> I had the same problem but I figured out how to fix. Its because you have your other email selected that is not the one with which you downloaded the apps with I will show you in the pictures on how to change your emails so you can download the apps

Click to collapse



We know this.

The issue is more complicated and deeper than that.

Let me try to explain:
On my old phone I used GoogleAccount1 (GA1), I bought a few apps on it.
I decided to make a new Google account (GA2), and added it to my old phone.

I bought a new phone, and added only GA2 to it.
Apps that I bought on GA1 show up as paid for on GA2. I can neither download them on GA2, or update them, or somehow buy the app properly on GA2.

So far I've just been using my old phone to download these paid apps, backup the .apk files and send them to my new phone, and install them that way. Thankfully they don't seem to have any license checks in place when you run them (but it says they do - Swiftkey??) and I am able to run them fine.

One app that this doesn't seem to work with is MX Player Pro, it has a license check when you run it, so even though GA2 shows it as 'paid for', it won't let me run it because really only GA1 has access to it.

The issue is somewhere on googles account end that they need to fix. If you solved this problem any other way, then it wasn't this problem - I'm guessing that error 403 might be used for a number of errors relating to paid app licences, despite being cause by different things.


----------



## MrTequila (May 8, 2014)

This error is big ****.
My next phone will be an iPhone again!

Anyone here who wants to exchange his iPhone 5S with my HTC One M7???


----------



## Hakaslak (May 9, 2014)

Bump for the dumbest problem ever. We can't even just throw more money at the problem and re-buy apps.

Google Play issue #4430885 has not been updated in months.


----------



## Layman76 (May 16, 2014)

MrTequila said:


> This error is big ****.
> My next phone will be an iPhone again!
> 
> Anyone here who wants to exchange his iPhone 5S with my HTC One M7???

Click to collapse



Do you really think anyone *here* is dumb enough to trade a 5S for an M7?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkjugg (May 25, 2014)

So, I had this trouble for a year and finally it has been fixed by itself. I didn't do anything, but now, I can buy it freely without any 403, I was crazy surprised. Check your apps, guys, maybe it was fixed for you too.

Отправлено с моего GT-I9100 через Tapatalk


----------



## zjed (Jun 19, 2014)

SHADOW-XIII said:


> Had this problem and I solved it, here's the steps:
> - backup the problem app (app+data) with TB
> - ensure account you bought app with is available on the phone (account has to be on the phone for apps to verify with Google that you bought them anyway)
> - go into TB preferences, in the option that you can choose which account to restore it, set the account you bought the problematic app with
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thanks, that worked for me. Just restored the app from TB using the correct account in TB preferences, then updates work


----------



## Mixy (Jul 27, 2014)

Just bumping this thread as the issue has yet to be fixed. For some of us, the problem is obviously not connected to the phones, rather than our Google accounts (probably with Wallet accounts aswell). Found this post that I imagine would have helped:



jollyb said:


> My forum colleague found a way. Here is the solution - it's a croatian forum so i will write it here in english.
> 
> 1. open Google play (Market) in Chrome browser (on your desktop/laptop) and find the wanted app (best would be that you backup the app via Ttitanium backup if you can, and uninstall it)
> 2. right click at PURCHASED, and select Inspect element
> ...

Click to collapse




Unfortunately this code has been changed during an update of the play store, and I cant find any other way to "force purchase" an app that has been wrongly listed as purchased with this error.


----------



## Lodion (Aug 1, 2014)

Confirming what Mixy said: Play Store HTML has changed, can no longer force the option to purchase apps that are incorrectly flaged as purchased.


----------



## sriss (Aug 1, 2014)

*Delete and reinstall*

Hey !!!!

I had the same problem. I rooted the phone, i uninstalled the play store (you can do that with root apps which can delete system apps) and reinstalled it.

This fixed the problem :good:

cheers and hope you find this useful


----------



## Mixy (Aug 10, 2014)

sriss said:


> Hey !!!!
> 
> I had the same problem. I rooted the phone, i uninstalled the play store (you can do that with root apps which can delete system apps) and reinstalled it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, this fix has been mentioned several times in this thread. For many it helps, but me and OP (and a few others) have a different problem.It has nothing to do with our phones, it is in our Google Accounts.

Meanwhile, I've been in contact with Google Play support, and after a few rounds I got a helpful specialist who could confirm my issue as known. It is "tracked" on this page. She says she can see the app as "purchased for free" on my account, and unfortunately cant seem to work out a fix for it other than getting a new Google account and buying the app there.

I showed her this workaround that used to work before they updated the play store online, but she couldnt assist with anything about that fix as its not official from Google.


----------



## firedragon64 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Situation at last*

Finally found a complete solution to my 403 error.  I used titanium backup to destroy all market links, did not repair, and it worked immediately.


----------



## globalgpj (Aug 24, 2014)

firedragon64 said:


> Finally found a complete solution to my 403 error.  I used titanium backup to destroy all market links, did not repair, and it worked immediately.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. I've tried everything else without success. This worked. Kudos ?


----------



## icesteve (Aug 24, 2014)

firedragon64 said:


> Finally found a complete solution to my 403 error.  I used titanium backup to destroy all market links, did not repair, and it worked immediately.

Click to collapse



Nice, worked after a reboot.  Thanks, that has been driving me nuts.


----------



## Hakaslak (Aug 28, 2014)

firedragon64 said:


> Finally found a complete solution to my 403 error.  I used titanium backup to destroy all market links, did not repair, and it worked immediately.

Click to collapse





globalgpj said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've tried everything else without success. This worked. Kudos ?

Click to collapse





icesteve said:


> Nice, worked after a reboot.  Thanks, that has been driving me nuts.

Click to collapse



I'm lost on how this helps - I've had clean installs of the OS with just my new Google account that still shows apps from my old account as purchased when they have not - you guys must be experiencing a different problem?


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Nov 29, 2013)

*Google says this issue is this: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885
And there's pretty much nothing we or they can do but watch that page for updates.*

My error 403 issue isn't like others that I have found from searching, allow me to explain...

I had two accounts on my device. One of the accounts had paid apps.

I have since abandoned that account, and installed numerous new ROMs on my phone, using only the other account as my now primary account

Now, the second account seems to think it has access to the paid apps that the other account purchased.

This means I can not download them, because it throws error 403 at me. Instead of showing "Purchase" as it should, it shows "Install".

This is even visible when I access the Play Store website from my computer, using only the second account.

See here:











And please, do not suggest clearing my play store cache and all that crap, I have tried everything including going back to the stock firmware. The issue exists with my account on Googles end, but I have been back and forth emailing them for 3 weeks now, and it is like talking to a brick wall.

In short, what the frack can I do about this?
Please, if anyone has any real ideas or solutions to this I would be eternally greatful. I really don't want to have to make a whole new google account.


----------



## XsceneXhippieX (Sep 1, 2014)

so ive tried all the fixes noted in this thread other than the breaking market links one in TiBu but the issue im dealing with is regardless of anything on this HTC one x+ (AT&T america) every rom, every time, i get 403 error upon downloading things like DraStic DS emulator and Swiftkey (i had purchased it before it went free once upon a time) and even TiBu PRO gives me the error, essentially no matter what i try i get the 403 error and when i try to install it to the HTC device from the play store on a PC it just says an error has occured try again later, which i have tried repeatedly for about 3 months now with no avail, will try the breaking play store links fix in here mentioned and report back but i think this is strange because i have no issues with this same play store account on 3 other devices

any further insight would be appreciated, i havent been able to figure it out, i mena i am only using AOSP roms and it seems to work fine on the stock rom i still have a backup of but that makes no sense that every single rom breaks my play store regardless of what version i use on any rom and nobody else on the forum knows what im talking about except on this thread


----------



## Schultz.y (Sep 2, 2014)

*Solved*

I know this thread is way old, but I google'd my issue and found this thread. I found a solution, and lucky for me it was a simple solution:

From within Play Store on the device, switch to your second account! Simply open the Play Store, expand full menu, tap on your account name, then select the second account (or which ever account the paid app was originally purchased in). 

After switching to a different ROM's and adding my 2 gmail accounts (both with different purchases on each), I was having Error 403 while trying to download previously purchased Titanium Backup Pro.


----------



## abooazoz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Fixed*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/general/google-play-error-updating-apps-fix-t2874203

the problem solved for good and no need to root your device check the link


----------



## Hakaslak (Oct 14, 2014)

*...fixed...???*

I think it's finally fixed for me.

When I was reinstalling my apps today on my phone (went back to stock for various reasons), I noticed that some of the troublesome paid apps were listed with prices.

I confirmed after repurchasing a known broken app that I could buy apps that were purchased on my old account!

At least for me, this issue is fixed.


----------



## Inforaid (Mar 2, 2015)

*How to Fix Google Play Store Error 403*

Google Play Store Error 403 is seen while updating or downloading apps from Google Play Store, which were installed using apk downloaded on PC or other device. You may also receive this error if you are using more than one Google account on your device.

*Reasons for Google Play Store Error 403*

 - Wrong or multiple Account Sync
 - Poor Internet Connectivity
 - Wrong APN or Proxy Settings

*How to Fix Google Play Store Error 403 in Android*

Manage Google Accounts on Your Device

Clear Cache of Google Play Store 

Clear Proxy Settinngs

For further help visit inforaid


----------

